# 93 hardbody problems



## nissanhardbody11 (May 31, 2016)

hi new to the whole forum thing but im at a loss. i have a 1993 nissan d21 hardbody 2.4l 4 banger 5 speed. i just got it about 2 months ago and had no issues untill about 3 weeks ago... it has massive power loss when it warms upn maybe i hadnt noticed before because it was still snowing (thanks pennsylvania) but now since the weather has warmed up i have a massive power loss. i can start the truck up and drive just fine feels like it should lots of power for a lottle truck but about 5 mins into the drive and ut feels like its runnin on 1 cylinder. i have replaced the plugs and wired( one of the boots were goofy so i replaced em all) and it wasnt my problem... so far i have done plugs and wires, oil change, air flow sensor was unplugged, well the pins broke so i hardwired it back lol. and thats really it. i have to drive to florida (1100 miles) in 10 days and i really need help has anyone had similar problems? the truck did just make a 2 hour drive to buffalo and 2 hours back just fine but especially in 5th gear its got no power i had to constantly shift to 4th and rev it up to about 4500 rpm just to get up the slightest incline. the radiator temp needle never even meets the halfway point which is odd to me... new thermostat maybe? i need help please.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may have a thermostat that's stuck open, which would explain the needle not reaching halfway. Stick with genuine Nissan t-stats! I would confirm proper fuel pressure and do a compression check. Timing chains jumping a tooth or two is not uncommon on KA24E engines, especially if it has the original plastic chain guide that often breaks. When they jump, it not only affects engine timing, but retards the ignition timing, as well (usually about 8 degrees per tooth). So, if you check the ignition timing and have to turn the distributor all the way to the end of it's adjustment range to get it in time, that's usually a good sign that it has jumped.


----------



## nissanhardbody11 (May 31, 2016)

thank you i will be checking the timing this afternoon.


----------



## nissanhardbody11 (May 31, 2016)

well i chdcked the timing and boy was that a pain in the ass lol but its fine timings where it oughta be. and i have new info the truck stutters it rocks like a boat on a wave when i drive like its dropping power all together then gaining it back howevwr i have no drop in rpms. weird to me.


----------

